# Simple Bulova Accutron Battery Question



## bigfub (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's a simple question for my 1st post outside of the introductions forum. I inherited this watch (amongst many others) from my Dad when he passed away but I need to know which is the correct battery for it as my research leads me to believe there are 2 options and they're not standard batteries.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The correct battery is a 387S. If you are lucky, the watch will run happily on this battery. If it runs fast, you have two options:

1) Have it serviced and adjusted to run on a 1.5v 387S

2) Use an 1.3v Accucell instead.


----------



## bigfub (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you kindly, I knew it wouldn't take long for a definitive answer


----------



## bigfub (Jul 14, 2011)

Alas there are no signs of life from the movement after fitting a Renata 387S so I guess the next step is to have it serviced?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Even if it had been working then I'd have recommended a service.

If you click the banner at the top of the page for 'Electric Watches' you'll be able to email Silverhawk direct for service details (he's second to none in servicing these watches).


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

feenix said:


> .................. email Silverhawk direct for service details (he's second to none in servicing these watches).


I agree! :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silverhawk the top man for your Accutron.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

might be a silly question but did you put the battery in the right way up ?, I think it should be negative up for these watches which is the reverse of most other battery watch setups

wookie


----------



## bigfub (Jul 14, 2011)

I am ashamed to admit that initially I did make that rookie error but even with it in the correct way there was no life.

I'm away next week but will be getting in touch with Silverhawk upon my return to arrange that much needed service 

Thank you all


----------

